# Second belly in 2 weeks.



## pit 4 brains (Dec 11, 2011)

Two weeks ago I pulled a belly out of the brine and while I was prepping it, I built another batch of Pops brine and began the cure on the second belly. I stayed fairly straight with this one and stuck to plain ol molasses for flavor. It came out of the brine Friday, I dried it off rreally well then gave it a coat of molasses and let it sit in the fridge overnight.














After about 13 hours of cold smoking with hickory, 90-99 degrees all day...













I'm going to toss it in the freezer for a spell then run it across the slicer while I watch a little football. More pics to come!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome!!!

I gotta get on the move and find a new belly source...

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

Great looking bacon Pete!

Can't wait to see it sliced!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome looking  bacon. I need to try and find a belly piece around here.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow. What a day of slicing this turned out to be. After an unexpected birthday party delay, I finally got started. As I  was loading my belly pieces into the freezer I noticed a vac-sealed bag that didn't look very vac-sealed. It was my BBB cache and it was begining to freezer burn. So I drug it out and went to work slicing it when it thawed a little. Here's the results.

First, the BBB that I'm glad i salvaged..



















And now the belly pieces.





































And finally my little pile of scraps that I'll use for stews, chili, or whatever...







Even though I like doing these bellies, I think I'll stick with the BBB unless I get anothe free belly. The BBB seems alot simpler than the belly and I like the fact that it is way leaner.

Back to the kids..


----------



## chefrob (Dec 11, 2011)

looks good pete......where were you getting bellies and how much? butts have not been on sale like they were last year at this time...............


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanx Rob!

Long story but I got them from the owner of The Devil's Advocate in Tempe. I need to touch bases with you on getting my slicer sharpener working..

Hop on into chat..


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 12, 2011)

If any of y'all have a Super Hart around you they have whole pork bellies...not very cheap at $3.99 lb as of this past Friday but it's a source.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2011)

Great looking bacon Pete. Oh how I love the sight of massive amount of bacon. I just had to look in my freezer in the garage and see all the bacon I just made.


----------

